# why did my cat die ?



## magnalady (Jul 16, 2003)

We have 3 cats, 2 dogs and 2 budgies. The cat I am enquiring about was 4 years old. We found him, dumped in a hedge whilst out walking the dogs, he was very tiny, the vet said he was probably only about 5 weeks old, and not even weaned. We cared for him, he had all his injections, including Leukaemia, feline influenza with yearly boosters and vet checks.He was neutered. He was regularly treated for worms and fleas and ticks. He had a special diet to help his teeth and he was the only one to sleep on our bed at night...thoroughly spoiled he was, and much loved.All the cats are called in at night, rarely did any of them stay out, we liked to know they were safe and went out for the day as soon as they were fed.Monday evening, the cat in question, Tom, slept on our bed and sang us to sleep...as usual. He had been off his food that day, but I thought nothing of it, he often went off his food, he was a fussy little eater. The following morning(yesterday) he went outside to use his sandpit loo in the corner of the garden, rolled over, stretching on the patio, like he allways did...and died. I looked over at him a second or two after he had finished his rolling, and I just sensed something was not right. His eyes were open, his pupils were huge and his tongue was hanging out of his mouth. I felt for his heart beat...but there was nothing. He was still warm and soft...like he was asleep...but he was stone dead.....why? Has anybody else had this happen to their cat...was it Sudden Death Syndrome...like humans get...maybe a heart attack? After a few hours, we buried Tom in the woods, overlooking the lake side, were we found him. I did not want the vet to cut him up to find the cause of death...he was too nice for that...but I would just like to know....WHY HE DIED LIKE THAT? Can you shed any light...I would be gratefull if any one can....thanks.


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

I’m so sorry about your loss. I understand how you must feel. You have my deepest sympathy. Sudden death in cats can occurs for a number of reasons. The most common ones are most likely cardiomyopathy and heartworm disease. Both of these can cause death with almost no warning at all. There are many other reasons though. A cat could have been born with defects that can lead to sudden death, such as aneurysms that may suddenly rupture. There is no actual way of telling what happened to your cat without examining her. Again, I’m very sorry.


----------



## HelloBeautiful (Jun 4, 2003)

Do you think he could have gotten into some kind of poison? It almost sounds like a heart-attack. I know everyone's tired of me talking about this, but a couple months ago I found my cat of 8 years next months lying dead in the road. It looked like he was just sleeping! No blood, he wasn't mutlilated, just lying there. I know he must have gotten hit by a car, because people drive very fast on my road. Let me tell you, it is so hard to lose a pet (as you already know)! I still cry over him, even though it's been almost 2 months. I recently got a new kitten, and right now since school is out, she's like the focus of my life. I keep having problems with her having blood in her stool...the vets are stumped! I keep worrying about something happening to her too, but I can't let myself think like that. Anyways, I'm sorry for your loss.  


PS...whats a Budgie?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Oh, magnalady, my heart aches for you. Bless your heart. It would be just speculation as to why Tom died so young. He might have had a genetic problem, but we don't know. One thing I can tell you is that you gave him the very best of care and as much love as a pet could have received. There are two things that would bring me comfort. First, he was in his sunbeam, enjoying himself when he died. There was no suffering. And second, we know that God knows every sparrow that falls, that he entrusted *you* with the care of His little creature. Tom must have had a wonderful life. I believe you will see him again. God bless and comfort you.


----------



## Majicou (Jun 7, 2003)

I'm so sorry, magnalady.  
I know how you feel - I used to have a very sweet black cat, Scratchy, who died of cardiomyopathy. It was completely unexpected so the shock made it worse. One day he came home dragging his hind legs, so I took him to the vet, who said she thought he'd been hit by a car. She suggested I left him in over the weekend but he would be fine in a few days. The next day I received a phone call saying he had died. He was only two.  
A question, though: was this defect congenital and, if so, is there a chance my other cat (Scratchy's brother) could have the same condition?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Recessive genes can show up on occasion, after generations of no problems. If the parents and grandparents are long lived, this may be just an unfortunate and rare, recessive fault. I certainly hope so.


----------



## magnalady (Jul 16, 2003)

Thank you for your kind words. I was having to hold back my tears when I was writing the first post, and all day I have been feeling sad. I keep expecting to see him walking through the door! Tom was not as adventurous as the other 2 cats, ever since he got stuck over the other side of the river bank when it was hammering down with rain and the river had risen too high and washed the little bridge away..my husband had to walk a fair way to get to the opposite river bank and bring him home...in the dark! Since that night(about 2 years ago) Tom had mainly just hung about in the garden, frequently popping in, just for a cuddle...so poison seems out of the question.Jeanie...I know what you mean about being chosen to look after him..we allways said...we did not choose Tom...he chose us..and there is allways a reason, when an animal do's that I feel...yes...we WILL see him again....HelloBeautiful...a *budgie* is slang for a budgerigar...we have 2...Jack and vera...thanks again for your replies...it do's sound likely dear little Tom had some underlying condition, with no symptoms...but at least he died quickly and had no fear or pain...God Bless you all.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

In the states, we call the budgerigar a parakeet, even though budgerigar is the proper name. My parents were from Scotland and England, so they called them budgies.

magnalady, I still cry for my special pets in heaven, but I have many fond memories too. We never get over the loss.


----------



## Bengalsownme (Feb 26, 2003)

Sorry for your loss!


----------



## Richo (Jul 4, 2003)

I am so saddened by your loss. I know when I come home from work and Barnaby is not waiting in the kitchen to greet me I get worried. I would be completely heartbroken if something ever happened to him so just thinking about what you are going through hurts... and the law considers pets nothing more than property.  

Just remember that during the time Tom spent on earth, you gave him a loving home which is more than many poor cats get.


----------



## magnalady (Jul 16, 2003)

Richo...yes, I know what you are saying. Tom had such a bad start in life...he was just tossed in the hedge, by a busy stretch of road. If he had been part of a litter, abandoned, the rest were all gone, either run over or eaten by a fox...no wonder the poor little chap literally lived under a table, and only came out to eat and use his litter box for about 3 weeks. The only way we could hold him, and he felt safe, was if we wrapped him in a blanket. It took years to make him really relaxed...and then he just go's...it just seems so unfair...I miss him sooo much, even though, as I said, we have a house full of adorable little creatures, all with their own personalities and funny little habit's...Tom was just so vulnerable though...you could not help but love him....he used to screw his eyes up when he sat by us...as if he was smileing....and he would only ever eat his food off a ceramic dish....no plastic.!!!..lots to remember him by....and his photograph is still on the fridge...where all the family and pet pictures go. I am sure, in time, we will stop feeling sad, but, it is the same feeling, when you loose a family pet as it is if you loose a human family member...I am sure he KNEW we loved him though.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## HelloBeautiful (Jun 4, 2003)

I know how it feels to have the shock of a sudden death! I didn't even see it coming with my Oliver. Just one morning he was dead...that's it. That's why I keep my kitten strictly inside and my two dogs, Susie and Molly, in a pen(unless I'm out with them). Again, I'm so sorry for your loss! Just remember, you'll see him again in heaven, just like I'll see Oliver and all my other pets. >><<<


----------



## magnalady (Jul 16, 2003)

Thanks again for your support and kind words. I have done some research on Cardiomyopathy and it all seems to fit the bill. The signs described sounded just like Tom. He was allways a bit of a fussy eater, but he seemed unwell,( but nothing specific or worrying), for only a day and it seems he died from sudden heart failure, like we suspected(hugely dilated eyes.)Some of the case studies portrayed a long debilitating desease, with painfull paralysis of the tail and back legs...I thank God he did not go through that and died swiftly. I feel easier now, putting it in to prospective, finding answers...time to let him rest...knowing we couldn't have done anything other than what we did. I shall be watching the other little scamps very very carefully...but they seem fit and healthy, strong and active...better start in life help's, I guess. Thank you all, once again.


----------



## Majicou (Jun 7, 2003)

It sounds as if Tom was a very lucky cat to have such an obviously caring owner as you. It's sad that his life was short, but thanks to you it was happy.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

I' really sorry for your loss  I don't know what caused your cats death and I don't dare to guess. There are so many options: genetical disease, poison etc.

An autopsy could have answered the question, maybe.

Since I don't pray I'll send my thoughts to him instead.


----------



## magnalady (Jul 16, 2003)

Thanks sol.It's been almost a week now, since it happened, and we still miss him. My other 2 cats have been a bit more 'clingy' over the past 2 days...like they have noticed he is missing...strange Isn't it..they say animals grieve. The other 2...Bramble and Smudge allways sleep in the conservatory at night, only Tom slept on our bed...(he would chase them into 'their room' at bedtime!) bossy boots!!..Last night we thought it would be nice if they were left to roam the house at night and maybe sleep on our bed..but it did NOT work out...they were jumping on us...nibbling our toes..racing around the house 50mph and causing mayhem...we had to catch the little minxes at 1 am and put them in the conservatory!...oh...the joys of being a pet owner..LOL


----------



## Piddles (Jun 27, 2003)

Magnalady - even though we have not met here I share your pain and am so very sorry about your furry family member, Tom. You certainly did give him a wonderful life and it shows in your writing of him!
You and your family shall be in my thoughts as you work thru the grieving process. God bless you!
Deb


----------



## magnalady (Jul 16, 2003)

Well, thank you Deb...that is very kind of you. A strange thing happened, last Tuesday, that made me realise animals also grieve. Our other 2 cats have been rather 'clingy' since Tom died, they usually go out all day and come back about 5pm, but they seem to 'hang around the house and garden' more. All the cats are toms and neutured, and a big ginger cat used to hang out with Tom, even sit by the gate and 'call' for him. Last Tuesday however, the big ginger one was really *calling* and seemed distressed. His owner said he was following her around all day...one of our other cats, Bramble, went out and touched his nose and they walked off...like he was telling him the news...funny isn't it? I find it so fascinating to watch animals...they are more like us than we think!


----------



## Majicou (Jun 7, 2003)

I think animals definitely do grieve. When Scratchy died his brother was distraught for weeks - calling, searching everywhere. What made it even more upsetting was that we couldn't explain to him where Scratchy was, so it must have seemed like he had just vanished suddenly. Jet seemed similarly upset when the cat next door, who was a good companion of his, went missing for several weeks. You are right - animals feel loss just like we do.


----------

